
Ask HN: Which Open Source Project Could Use UI Help? - fairpx
To celebrate the launch of our new service (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fairpixels.pro) where we offer unlimited UI and Brand design to Software Companies, we wanted to help one or two OSS projects for Free by redesigning their UI. No strings attached. Which OSS could really benefit from a UI (+ possibly branding) upgrade? Who do we contact?
======
bsears
My open-source project just launched last month,
[https://servicebot.io](https://servicebot.io), we've been struggling with our
branding and gaining traction.

Our code is on github at [https://github.com/service-
bot/servicebot](https://github.com/service-bot/servicebot)

